# which gas BBQ



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

HI After being away and seen some mixture off BBQS which would
members reconmend cadac or beauclaire :roll: and where the cheapest!! :wink: ........ you allways write a want list while you are away!!!  

saruman


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I was always under the impression that Cadac was the cheaper equivalent of Beauclaire... or maybe I`m wrong? 
Malc


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've used both. A Cadac for 14 years and a Beauclaire for a year. 

The significant difference is that the Cadac has a central burner and a hotplate above it which is deliberately hotter in the centre than the outside. This enables you to move food around to coordinate cooking times if you don't judge it right in terms of what you put on when. But sometimes the really hot area is smaller than you would like. 

The Beauclaire has a ring burner for an even temperature across the entire surface, and for doing crepes (on a circular slab of mild steel if you have the ribbed lightweigt aluminium griddle), but you either need to judge the food right, or have the warming rack above it, which, unfortunately, is not yet designed for the lightweight griddle and is often a pain. It can really chuck out the heat should you need to.

Probably if I had my time again I'd get a paella ring burner on sale cheaply at the shows and shove a circular slab of mild steel on the top, seasoned at first use with cooking oil.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We have just got a Cadac and it is the dogs danglies Ray.... can't compare to anything else as this is our first venture into the gas BBQ market, but as I said, it is just brilliant mate.....

DAB, may I ask why you suggest mild steel mate?

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cheap & effective. That's all I use for crepes and it works fine for pretty much anything. MMM tech consultant uses the same and sells crepes to the French in France with it. Talk about coals to Newcastle.

Dave


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

We just got a cadac , and like Kands , it's the dogs danglers :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

kands said:


> We have just got a Cadac and it is the dogs danglies Ray.... can't compare to anything else as this is our first venture into the gas BBQ market, but as I said, it is just brilliant mate.....
> 
> DAB, may I ask why you suggest mild steel mate?
> 
> Keith


hi keith

this one 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gas-Cadac-Eaz...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ20723QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ray


----------



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Saruman,
Recently bought a Cadac from Halfords,went in for some polish and walked out with a BBQ,anyway its great and highly recommended 8)


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*BBQ*

HI ALL

thanks for replys
ordered 1 from riversway £99 

saruman


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, tips to consider when purchasing are easy to carry easy to use and easily cleaned!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply Ray...
Yes similar mate, but mine is not quite as posh as that one with all the extra bits........

Well done, you will love it mate

Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BBQ*

Hello there,

THIS ONE

http://www.channel4.com/4homes/style/garden/barbecue_products.html

I have one and it is the best Gas BBQ I have ever used. BONUS is its dual fuel so you can use charcoal on it too.

Uses a Ceramic Burner and Flavorizer Plate instead of Lava Rocks Far Better yum.

EVEN BETTER, I have a Brand New Boxed one For Sale if you or any one else is interested !?

Don't know anything about the cadac or the other one.

Send me a PM if you want to buy it

Trev


----------

